# CCO re-selling returned MAC products from Macy's and Dillards!!!



## chickatthegym (Aug 28, 2010)

I always thought that returned products were thrown away/recycled by the MAC store or counter...
  However, I was at a CCO the other day and bought a bunch of stuff, got home and two of my products have a MACY's sticker (the "Required for Return" ones they put on when you buy something and scan it into their system) and one has a Dillard's sticker on it!  This is really strange!  One of the blushes with the sticker has been swatched!  Can an MA or someone help me figure this out?  I am just curious because I always thought returned cosmetics were never to be resold.


----------



## summerblue (Aug 28, 2010)

As far as I know the CCO store doesn't sell used products.  If a product is returned to them, it is sent back to MAC for inventory purposes & then disposed of.  I got a Vanilla Pigment directly from the Gone But Not Forgotten Hotline & the sticker was literally cut off the box.  Now, I know pigments get snatched up in the CCOs so they wouldn't be returning any new inventory.  All I can assume is that it was an inventory take back from one of the department store after it didn't sell by a certain date.  The pigment was pretty full & I don't believe it was a used product.  From what I know, MAC is a reputable company so I can't see them re-selling used pigments.

I do know that new products returned by department store do show up at their warehouse sales as the stickers are magic-markered out.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summerblue* 

 
_
I do know that new products returned by department store do show up at their warehouse sales as the stickers are magic-markered out._

 
Yeah but Macy's and Dillards don't even put those stickers on until AFTER you buy the products and they are ringing them up...


Weird...


----------



## aziajs (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow....gross.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 28, 2010)

It's weird too because what if someone bought a fake off of eBay or something and switched it out with the real one and then returned it... you would think you could trust stuff from a CCO!  I didn't even look until I got home, but I guess I need to be more careful.  I've ended up with stuff that was "tested" in the CCO when they leave them out too!


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Aug 28, 2010)

I work at a nordstrom counter and I put the stickers on to scan the items but sometimes after i put a sticker on they customer says oh wait nevermind on that or oh i want this instead so the item goes back on the shelf with the sticker already on it. that could be what happened. and when it was rtv'd the stickers were already on it or maybe macys or dillards has to put the stickers on to scan tit out of their system when they rtv items?


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 28, 2010)

^Thanks!  I kind of thought after my last post that might have been the case.  It was just odd that three of the things I bought had the stickers on them.  But they may have shipped a bunch of them to the CCO at the same time... I know at least two of them were "singles" (the only one of that shade in the store!)


----------



## summerblue (Aug 29, 2010)

I did once buy an fluidlinel at the CCO store & when I got outside, I opened it up & it had been tested.  Probably, since there wasn't any tester for this, a customer swatched the one for sale.  Naturally, I took it right back.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 30, 2010)

yes i imagine that it was a mistake or something. no store would deleberately sell a used beauty product.... so we hope!!!


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I always thought that returned products were thrown away/recycled by the MAC store or counter...
However, I was at a CCO the other day and bought a bunch of stuff, got home and two of my products have a MACY's sticker (the "Required for Return" ones they put on when you buy something and scan it into their system) and one has a Dillard's sticker on it! This is really strange! One of the blushes with the sticker has been swatched! Can an MA or someone help me figure this out? I am just curious because I always thought returned cosmetics were never to be resold.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


I bought a PP (Rollickin) at at CCO a week or so ago. Decided to look at it in my car b/c the sun was pretty bright that day and sure enough there was a nasty finger print in the PP with some other color mixed in. I took it right back in , thankfully they had more than this one... It was really gross ! It had a Nordstrom sticker on the back of it.....


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Addicted2Shadow* 

 
_I bought a PP (Rollickin) at at CCO a week or so ago. Decided to look at it in my car b/c the sun was pretty bright that day and sure enough there was a nasty finger print in the PP with some other color mixed in. I took it right back in , thankfully they had more than this one... It was really gross ! It had a Nordstrom sticker on the back of it....._

 
eeewww! i guess it's where horrid people open the actual stock and test it in the cco. i always try to grab a product from the back because i have a fear somebody will stick a finger in or something!!


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 31, 2010)

^LOL Same here!  But I guess I should be more picky and actually open it and look next time.


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_eeewww! i guess it's where horrid people open the actual stock and test it in the cco. i always try to grab a product from the back because i have a fear somebody will stick a finger in or something!!_

 


Well you would think that but all of the pp except for the testers are behind the counter at this cco........And I forgot the girl was rude when I took it back in. Snotty biotch lol


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 1, 2010)

Dude these stories are gross-city!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Jackie* 

 
_I work at a nordstrom counter and I put the stickers on to scan the items but sometimes after i put a sticker on they customer says oh wait nevermind on that or oh i want this instead so the item goes back on the shelf with the sticker already on it. that could be what happened. and when it was rtv'd the stickers were already on it or maybe macys or dillards has to put the stickers on to scan tit out of their system when they rtv items?_

 
I work at Macy's and agree that sometimes CRL labels get put on items that don't actually get sold... a customer changes their mind, an associate realizes they grabbed the wrong product as they are scanning, or charge card won't go through and the products don't get sold.

But at least at Macy's CRLs are not required for scanning when we process the RTVs, just the UPC is scanned.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 18, 2010)

I went to the CCO in Round Rock, TX today...

I found out *BIG TIME NEWS* about the pigments!

Estee Lauder is purposely removing about a 1/3 of pigment from the  original pigment jars because they've gotten wise about us picking up old  ones at CCOS! The workers at Round Rock mentioned this!

*So open the pig in the box and check it before you buy it!* I  luckily got a full Push The Edge today!


*IT'S NOT USED! IT'S ESTEE LAUDER BEING A CHEAP BASTARD SON OF A BITCH!!*


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 18, 2010)

Holy crap! That's beyond shady business!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I went to the CCO in Round Rock, TX today...

I found out *BIG TIME NEWS* about the pigments!

Estee Lauder is purposely removing about a 1/3 of pigment from the  original pigment jars because they've gotten wise about us picking up old  ones at CCOS! The workers at Round Rock mentioned this!

*So open the pig in the box and check it before you buy it!* I  luckily got a full Push The Edge today!


*IT'S NOT USED! IT'S ESTEE LAUDER BEING A CHEAP BASTARD SON OF A BITCH!!*_


----------



## karester (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I went to the CCO in Round Rock, TX today...

I found out *BIG TIME NEWS* about the pigments!

Estee Lauder is purposely removing about a 1/3 of pigment from the  original pigment jars because they've gotten wise about us picking up old  ones at CCOS! The workers at Round Rock mentioned this!

*So open the pig in the box and check it before you buy it!* I  luckily got a full Push The Edge today!


*IT'S NOT USED! IT'S ESTEE LAUDER BEING A CHEAP BASTARD SON OF A BITCH!!*_

 
Man this is terrible!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for this info, I just checked all of mine that I bought from the CCO.  Haven't had the chance to use them yet, thankfully they're alright.


----------



## ktbeta (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I went to the CCO in Round Rock, TX today...

I found out *BIG TIME NEWS* about the pigments!

Estee Lauder is purposely removing about a 1/3 of pigment from the  original pigment jars because they've gotten wise about us picking up old  ones at CCOS! The workers at Round Rock mentioned this!

*So open the pig in the box and check it before you buy it!* I  luckily got a full Push The Edge today!


*IT'S NOT USED! IT'S ESTEE LAUDER BEING A CHEAP BASTARD SON OF A BITCH!!*_

 
This seems really unbelievable, and that doesn't mean I'm calling you/the employees liars, it's just so ridiculous that I hope it's not true! If it helps, I bought a pigment a few weeks ago at the Dawsonville CCO that was an old jar and completely full. Several girls on MUA also confirmed this with their recent pigment purchases.


----------



## lara (Sep 18, 2010)

I think the staff have conflated 'pigments measured by weight not volume can look half full due to heavier particle weight' and 'pigment jars have changed size and volume' and thrown a bit of paranoia into the mix. 

I can promise you that Estee Lauder doesn't care about old pigment measurements in any way, shape or form, and they /really/ don't care enough to spend money altering old irrelevant product.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 14, 2011)

oh yeah they do. especially if it is a liquid like foundation or a primer so you can't see product being used. 


LMD84 said:


> yes i imagine that it was a mistake or something. no store would deleberately sell a used beauty product.... so we hope!!!


----------



## adruci (Apr 4, 2011)

GROSS!!!! I'm sure this is illegal - what happens if someone psycho put something harmful before they returned it - the store can be held liable I'm sure.


----------

